# Anyone fish the East end on St. George Island FL



## Dillon (Jun 16, 2008)

I was just going to let everyone know who fishes the East End on the end of St George Island in the state park. That if you are planning on going down there and go fishing that dont waste your time. I am a repeat visitor of the east end and love the great fishing on the end of the island. The road to the end is only accessable by four wheel drive and i have been out there a couple different times in stock four wheel drives with no problem. This year i went down there and found that the price for the pass had went up but i payed the money and away i went. I got about a quarter of the way down the road and buried my truck. Then after trying to get the truck unstuck with no luck i looked at the pass and there was a towing company number on it. I called the company and they came out in a military veichle and pulled me out for $250!!!  The driver told me that the state makes $75 per tow plus the entery fee. The kicker was that in 12 days i was the 81st truck pulled out of that road. That was just in those days not including the other days and months. So i see that somebody is raking in the money and they will not close the road which they have done in past years. So thanks for letting me speak my peace against a rip off.


----------



## Skunked (Jun 17, 2008)

Did you get to go fishing though?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 17, 2008)

That road can get very tricky at times depending on what the weather has done to it. That towing company is the only one around that has the equipment to pull anyone out. It is best if you can buddy up with someone when you go just in case. We had to pull out a friend of ours a couple years ago. It is hard enough to do since slowing down or stopping is a recipe for getting stuck. 

The price increase is tough also but IMO the east end can't be beat for action with so many different species.


----------



## Dillon (Jun 17, 2008)

No i never got to fish the east end but did do some other great fishing. Also very true on the great fishing on the east end.


----------



## Ripster55 (Jun 18, 2008)

I went in May and the road was pretty bad then. Was worried for a few minutes but made it to the end. That was the worst I have ever seen it. Trip turned out good though caught several large trout two reds and all the flounder you could handle.


----------

